# Cross-Canada Road Trip - Any Suggestions?



## JosephK (Nov 7, 2012)

(well, 2/3 of the way at least)

I am taking a few months off work this summer to go on a road trip starting in July. My plan, starting in Toronto is to head out west to Vancouver then swing down to California before heading back. I don't really have a set schedule or time limit, but I was hoping to do the trip in a timespan of 2-3 months. So far, the only route constraint I have is that I am meeting with someone in Winnipeg who wants to travel with me out to Saskatoon. 

Anyone got any suggestions for interesting routes or places to stop over? I am particularly interested in suggestions for Manitoba, Saskatchewan, and Alberta, as these are the places on my trip that I'm least familiar with. 

Also, does anyone have any suggestions for what the best roaming Data plan for this kind of trip is? Ideally it is something that I can cancel afterwards and go back to my prepaid 7-11 phone. Any guidance on these matters is greatly appreciated :eagerness:


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

depends what kind of traveller you are. I really enjoyed Glacier National Park. stunning scenery. 
throw your phone away - you won't need it.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

I've travelled the Winnipeg to Saskatoon stretch many times.
When time isn't an issue, I always choose the most northern route.
The scenery is somewhat less monotonous, less traffic, road might not be as well maintained as the others, but still not bad at all.

(click on image for larger view)


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Alberta east to west some spots I love.
1. Drumheller https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=...ZrCoLAy2fTYhE9bfA&sig2=cqbbjscqVJm1PkuuecqfJA
2. Cypress Hills...mountain biking,hiking camping https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=...OS8CR4aV5eXFwKyeg&sig2=WC1em8xl2wLqLCPXNtL83g
3.Canmore/Banff
4 South on hwy 40 to Blairmore...https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=...KjJKMGbH72xbMa-BQ&sig2=JAqyTXh6JYb-aCJf63neHg
5. Waterton National Park https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=...Xlt-WV_b7GbCsFUTQ&sig2=N5lWZaySokK7tvPRis6rcg
I'm pretty sure you could spend all 3 months in Alberta and never want to leave...and BC is even more fun! Have a great trip.

Oh ya....+1 to forget the phone.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Too many great suggestions to list here. Both in Canada and in the Western States. We have travelled in all provinces in Canada and extensively in the western states (we live in Alberta). So much to see. 

Suggest you buy or go to the library and pick up some travel guides. Spend some time understanding your options and selecting a route the best hits on your top choices. Everyone's interests/preferences are different.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

We have travelled from PV MX to Vancouver, to Edmonton, and through Saskatoon, TheSault, and Haliburton/Muskoka to Toronto. So many places to visit and camp. From Riding Mountain Park to Jasper, there is not much to see.

Google top ten road trips across Canada.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

Frosted Lung, Sask..... a must see.:star:


----------



## lifeliver (Aug 30, 2010)

Watch the movie "One Week". Its a story about a teacher who rides a motorbike across Canada. It will inspire you for your journey. 

BC is great no matter where you go pretty much and this year its free at National parks. In the states you can hit up the Pacific Coast Highway which is great. Utah and Colorado sounds good too but I have never been.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

I second Drumheller- the Royal Tyrell museum is incredible. Make sure to explore the Okanagan Valley- there are so many cool little spots up and down its length. I particularly like the south.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Something you may not have considered is heading north. The Yukon is amazing. Dawson city is something truly unique. Then you can hop over to Alaska and get an all you can eat crab dinner...


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

kcowan said:


> From Riding Mountain Park to Jasper, there is not much to see.



gosh, u don't like moraine lake, lake o'hara near kicking horse pass, lake louise, angel glacier? when i was in college i used to waitress summertimes at some of those old CPR lodges. We would work 14 days straight to get 4 days off, then go on hiking/climbing trips.

.


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

Agree with others with Canmore, Banff. The Kootenays are nice and don't forget the Okanagan and their hot summers, lakes, wineries, and orchards.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

After June 15th, you can take the paved portion of Alberta highway 40 from Longview up through Kananaskis country. Known as the *Highwood Pass*, it is an excellent way to see mountain wildlife. 

Highway 1A between Banff and Lake Louise is a nice leisurely drive. 

The *Icefields Parkway* between Lake Louise and Jasper is a world class scenic drive. 

Motorcyclists spend a lot of time researching the scenic routes. You can sometimes find a hidden gems on the *Best Biking Roads* website..


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> o Vancouver then swing down to California


 make sure to allocate some time for Oregon, amazing nature, a lot of beautiful waterfalls close to Portland, state park close to Salem with 12 waterfalls on 3 km trail, Bend is very nice, Crate Lake is simply amazing (must swim there ), also I liked clothes optional hot springs... goto website swimmingholes.org , you will find a lot of nice places


----------

